# Red Snapper Stuffed ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 29, 2016)

Well someone showed up this AM and threw a wrench into getting the hocks done. BUT..... I can't complain they brought a beautiful fresh snapper the caught Saturday. There is really nothing better than fresh saltwater fish, but by tomorrow even iced I've have tasted the difference. I dug around everyhwere looking for my large fish poacher. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Well I used tin foil long before I had a poacher. But I have torn up the house the barn, the garage kitchen, even the porch. Yes its been awhile since I used it but .... well you ever have something you just can't find? I seem to be having more and more of them these days.I don't think its so much I forgot where I put it as possibly I forgot who borrowed it and forgot where its home is...LOL

Its too big to pouch cook, so its all about the large industrial strength Reynold's Wrap. This stuff double ply, you could use to replace that bent fender on the car.













IMG_6709.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






Pretty fish right? I never did weigh him. but he's the perfect baking size. Wash, pat dry, sprinkle with salt. (its an old thing, when you wash a salt water fish, you must replace the salt. I don't know why).













IMG_6711.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






This is the stuffing. I was going to make a crab and shrimp stuffing and realized the open cavity could hold all the shrimps, so I broke the hard rule and substituted crawfish. I don't know why but freshwater and saltwater just are not mixed. Thats celery, green onion, cracker crumbs, onion, butter, white wine, crawfish, pick crab (dark meat), thyme, basil, salt & pepper













IMG_6712.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






Then comes the sauce which is Rotel, tomato sauce, green onions, bell peppers, parsley, black olives, onions, red wine, sugar, tabasco, salt & pepper.













IMG_6715.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






Insure the cavity is clean, I am glad I did too, my friend I guess thought I should eat the swim bladder..... LOL













IMG_6716.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






Stuffing loaded..........













IMG_6717.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






Sealed up and to the oven, 350 for about 45 mins. I thought of smoking but I would have been there till midnight since mine only heats to about 220.













IMG_6721.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






Here's de fish...... 













IMG_6723.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






A Bear View? Baked snapper, stuffing, cole slaw, and bacon wrapped asparagus.













IMG_6724.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 29, 2016






We wiped out one side. LOL

I had thought of adding andouille to that stuffing, and I am sorry I did not because it was a little bland. I didn't use it because I was afraid it would over power the seafood. Go figure...LOL  All in all, a great Monday supper. Shame it didn't show up Friday. 

Thats it, any questions I'll gladly field. Again I am sorry there is no smoke here.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2016)

no one sucked the head yet....  You saving that for yourself ??  The meal looks awesome....


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2016)

Great job Kevin!

The stuffing sounds delicious!

I want to give you a point, but it says I'm over my limit!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al

UPDATE: I'm OK again, you got your point!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2016)

kevin that looks like a nice white meat fish,we don't catch them up here but they look tasty.Points

Richie


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 1, 2016)

Kevin

Great looking meal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Snapper is hard to beat.

Larry


----------



## foamheart (Mar 1, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> no one sucked the head yet....  You saving that for yourself ??  The meal looks awesome....


Fish head stew? We call that a Courtbouillon.  Thanks Dave!


SmokinAl said:


> Great job Kevin!
> 
> The stuffing sounds delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, points are fine, but its not why I post.

It was just such a pretty fish, I thought about all those folks in the middle of the country that get to see those too often.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 1, 2016)

tropics said:


> kevin that looks like a nice white meat fish,we don't catch them up here but they look tasty.Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie

You don't have snapper? I guess since you still have blue crabs and oysters its Ok, wouldn't have to move. <Chuckles>


twoalpha said:


> Kevin
> 
> Great looking meal.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, its hard to beat Snapper no matter how its cooked. we used to go out on the rigs and spend the day fishing. Catch trigger fish for bait, the fight the barracudas to get the sand (white) trout and red snappers to the surface in one piece. You'd crank so hard and fast that some would explode.

<Grumbles about Barracudas>


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 1, 2016)

> I dug around everyhwere looking for my large fish poacher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Did you check under the oil pan of your rig? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice Job Kevin, That looks Great !!  makes my mouth water   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2016)

You get the best materials to work with and do beautiful things!

Great smoke!

Points.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I have cooked hamburgers once in a hub cap, one I popped off my car! LOL We had drove to the beach, 8 of us in my car, brought everything to cook lunch, that was back when I was a kid and most of my cash went in the gas tank to get there, (of course, that was when 5.00 would fill the tanks and last a whole weekend). We forgot a pan to cook in. LOL

It will drive me crazy till I trip over it or remember who borrowed it.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice Job Kevin, That looks Great !!  makes my mouth water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. Occassionally ( I think there is too many double letters in that to be spelled correctly) its nice to eat healthy, especially when its so good.


Disco said:


> You get the best materials to work with and do beautiful things!
> 
> Great smoke!
> 
> ...


You know, I agree 100%. If you have fresh delicious foods to cook with, even I can create delicious and healthy foods. This was something my Mom might have cooked for a Sunday dinner. Besides we all get tired of fried chicken, chicken gumbo, chicken & dumplins, pork chops, etc.... That old says, "Variety is the spice of life", I am now understanding has more meaning that just dating....>LOL  What can I say.


----------



## weev (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow that looks real good


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2016)

Weev said:


> Wow that looks real good


Thank you Weev, it was really more about the memories than about the fish.But the fish was just to pretty not to enjoy.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 2, 2016)

How'd I miss this one? Not the first snapper you've stuffed, by the looks of it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you sir,

Honest to goodness, I don't usually stuff, I don't like it all gooey. I'd rather make dressing and cook the meat on top of it. I guess its the old fear of smoking with dressing in the raw bird? I don't know. I'll make seafood boulette and serve with the food (its like seafood stuffing breaded and deep fried).  I was trying to emulate what my Mom used to do and it was good but by no means as good as I remember hers.

Bottom line I should have made my own bread crumbs instead of using crushed oyster crackers.


----------

